# Dark Base Pro 900 - Deckel sitzt nicht richtig



## Schnuetz1 (16. Januar 2017)

Lieber be quiet Support,

am Wochenende habe ich meine Hardware in das Dark Base Pro 900 verbaut. 
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass aufgrund von einem Verarbeitungsmangel der Deckel nicht richtig sitzt, hier zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Inneren sieht man, dass beim Spritzgussverfahren der Auswerfer des Werkzeugs Spuren hinterlassen hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Weiter sieht man, dass wohl an anderen Stellen händisch schon nachgearbeitet wurde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass nur das Oberteil ausgetauscht werden kann?

Viele Grüße,
Schnuetz1


----------



## v3nom (16. Januar 2017)

Sicher das das an den Spritzstegen liegt? Hast du den Deckel einmal abgenommen?
Bei mir war dies meist der Fall, wenn ich den Deckel gleichmäßig aufesetzt und herunter gedrückt habe. 
Besser ist es von vorne nach hinten den deckel aufzusetzen, damit sich die USB Ports nicht am Deckel verkeilen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2017)

Ich würde auch mal versuchen, den Deckel vorne bei den Ports zuerst reinzudrücken und dann schauen, ob er danach passt.
Mein Deckel steht allerdings auch ein wenig ab, aber nicht so extrem.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (16. Januar 2017)

Auf dem zweiten und dritten Bild sieht man eindeutig den Rückstand, der beim Spritzgussverfahren entstanden sein muss. 
Dieser ist an anderen Stellen des Deckels (speziell auch auf der anderen Seite) nicht zu sehen. 
Auf der anderen Seite schließt der Deckel auch sehr gut ab.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2017)

Dann lass dir einen neuen Deckel schicken. Sollte kein Problem sein.
Den alten zerbrichst du dann und gut.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (18. Januar 2017)

für den bequiet-Support!

Gestern Mittag ein Ticket aufgemacht, nach einer Stunde schon die Antwort. Abends habe ich dann die Bilder geschickt und gerade eben kam die Nachricht, dass ein neuer Gehäusedeckel verschickt wird.
Tolles Beispiel, wie Support ablaufen kann.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2017)

Super. 
Ich warte seit 4 Monaten darauf, dass man mir mein Case tauscht. 
Oder sind das jetzt 5 Monate?


----------

